# diabetes



## darrenandlynne (Sep 17, 2009)

hi folks. just been reading your colourful discussions over the last couple of days and it have just reinforced our desire to retire to spain in the next couple of years.
my main query is cost of healthcare.

i was recently diagnosed with diabetes and although on tablets currently the likelihood is i will be going onto insulin.

is there anyone out there with the same fun problems as me that would be able to advise on the availability and cost of related drugs.

we will be retiring over to spain but i am a way off retirement age yet. i know it can be cheaper when you reach a certain age

many thanks to anyone who can throw any light on the subject


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

darrenandlynne said:


> hi folks. just been reading your colourful discussions over the last couple of days and it have just reinforced our desire to retire to spain in the next couple of years.
> my main query is cost of healthcare.
> 
> i was recently diagnosed with diabetes and although on tablets currently the likelihood is i will be going onto insulin.
> ...


I know the chap next door to me has type 2 diabetes and takes metformin for it, I dont know how he gets his meds tho, I'll ask him when I see him if no one else has the info.


Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi and welcome!

I cant answer specifically about diabetes. but if you are planning on moving here permanently then you will need to make some provision for health care eventually.

Ive copied some information for you below that gives quite a bit of information relating to health care here.

Sue :ranger:


About Medical Treatment in Spain

The Spanish health-care system is very good. Most hospitals are modern and well-equipped and the doctors and peadetricians are excellent. There are a few differences in policy between the British and Spanish health systems, but overall they are very similar. The biggest difference is the level of nursing care available in Spain. While Spanish nurses are well-trained and efficient, they simply do not perform many of the duties carried out by British nurses, and many tasks (particularly personal care and feeding) are carried out by the patient's family instead. All hospitals allow one companion to be with the patient 24 hours a day. Visiting times vary for other visitors.

If you are planning to live in Spain then do remember that many medical staff do not speak English, even in resort areas. In some tourist towns a voluntary translation service is available for doctor's appointments, but that will not be available at all times. It is a good idea to find out whether or not such a service exists in your local medical centre when you first arrive in Spain, and if so, at what times it operates.

The emergency phone number in Spain is 112
Entitlement to free Healthcare

Before moving to Spain, you should make sure you apply for the new European Health Insurance card (EHIC), which replaces the old E111. Application forms are available either at the Post Office, or at the UK Department of Health website.

A EHIC will cover you for emergency healthcare treatment in Spain. It is really for tourists, but will ensure that you do not end up having to pay for treatment during your first few weeks or months in Spain. It will not cover you for most types of non-urgent treatment such as treatment for ongoing conditions, full maternity care or vaccinations and you should not rely on it if you are living in Spain.

If you are planning to retire to Spain, if you are unemployed before you leave the UK, if you are a student, or if you are self-employed and planning to work in Spain, then you will be entitled to 2 years worth of full healthcare. See The Department for Work and Pensions for details. NB With the forms you get from the DWP you'll still need to get registered at the offices of the Spanish seguridad social. This process can take some time, so be sure to get your EHIC card anyway.

Private health insurance is widely available and on the coasts at least there are many schemes specifically aimed at British ex-pats. Do read your policy carefully though as you may find some things you will need are excluded. Some policies only cover you for emergency treatment in the home and/or an ambulance to the local hospital for example and you may find that you have to pay for the hospital treatment after you have received it.
Dentists

Most ambulatorios or centros de salud (health centres) have a dentist who will provide free treatment to people registered with the social security system. You may also find dentists offering emergency treatment in Spanish hospitals. We have received mixed reports about these dentists - some have complained about long waiting times and "brutal" treatment, others have praised the work. If you have any problems getting an appointment with the dentist at your local health centre, then private denatl treatment is widely available and prices are low compared to private treatment in the UK. For private dental work, expect to pay around 10 euros for a checkup, and 40-50 euros for a white filling.
Chemists

Many medicines that are prescription only in the UK are available to over the counter in chemist's shops in Spain, including Asthma inhalers and antibiotics. If you are registered for free healthcare under Spanish social security, you can get medicines you need on prescription for a 60% discount, or for nothing if you are a pensioner.


----------



## darrenandlynne (Sep 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> I know the chap next door to me has type 2 diabetes and takes metformin for it, I dont know how he gets his meds tho, I'll ask him when I see him if no one else has the info.
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks for replying.. I am on metformin and gliclazide. Any info gratefully received

Darren


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

darrenandlynne said:


> Thanks for replying.. I am on metformin and gliclazide. Any info gratefully received
> 
> Darren


almost forgot Darren ..... my OH takes medication since a stroke a couple of years ago (he wasnt even 50 !!!) ,,, anyway he gets his 4 meds over the counter on prescription and they are discounted if they are on prescription from your Doctor / Hospital quite significantly. I also have prescription drugs that I have taken since I was in the UK .. and we were told that it wasnt a problem getting the same or compatible medication here in Spain .. and its never been a problem.

His Doctor pre programmes 12 months prescription on this little credit card type thing (Im technical can you tell ??) and the chemist just swipe it when he goes in each month ... this also keeps a check on how much he is taken and doesnt allow him to collect all his meds in one go! ... one of them should cost 90 euros !!! apparently its even classed as a dangerous drug ! but it costs us less than 10 euros!

We actually find that access to, and the cost of medication is cheaper here than in the UK anyway!!

Sue lane:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Just a quickie...we have family members here with Type 1 & 2 diabetes and you will be able to get all your meds here as you did in the UK - and once you register, you will have regular blood checks/analyses too at your Centro de Salud. Rest assured that you will be catered for here in Spain as you were in the UK when it comes to Diabetes....if not more so, judging by the queues at the surgery for blood work/checks every week!

Tallulah.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Just a quickie...we have family members here with Type 1 & 2 diabetes and you will be able to get all your meds here as you did in the UK - and once you register, you will have regular blood checks/analyses too at your Centro de Salud. Rest assured that you will be catered for here in Spain as you were in the UK when it comes to Diabetes....if not more so, judging by the queues at the surgery for blood work/checks every week!
> 
> Tallulah.


Long time no see Tally .... nice to see you and hope you have a good weekend .. Sue x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Long time no see Tally .... nice to see you and hope you have a good weekend .. Sue x


You too Sue! Thanks - all well, just absolutely shattered with chasing around for the kids this week, going back to school and all the fun and mayhem that entails. 

Tally.x

Sorry Darren...:focus:


----------



## darrenandlynne (Sep 17, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> almost forgot Darren ..... my OH takes medication since a stroke a couple of years ago (he wasnt even 50 !!!) ,,, anyway he gets his 4 meds over the counter on prescription and they are discounted if they are on prescription from your Doctor / Hospital quite significantly. I also have prescription drugs that I have taken since I was in the UK .. and we were told that it wasnt a problem getting the same or compatible medication here in Spain .. and its never been a problem.
> 
> His Doctor pre programmes 12 months prescription on this little credit card type thing (Im technical can you tell ??) and the chemist just swipe it when he goes in each month ... this also keeps a check on how much he is taken and doesnt allow him to collect all his meds in one go! ... one of them should cost 90 euros !!! apparently its even classed as a dangerous drug ! but it costs us less than 10 euros!
> 
> ...


Thanks for both your replies Sue, especially the technical detail. I was saying to Lynne last night that reading all the chat on this forum it feels like we live there now and are listening to old friends. (not old like that as I read your ages in the Grandma thread!)

Darren


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

darrenandlynne said:


> Thanks for both your replies Sue, especially the technical detail. I was saying to Lynne last night that reading all the chat on this forum it feels like we live there now and are listening to
> 
> 
> > old friends.
> ...


ooooooooh Darren we were starting to like you! dont go letting us all down now! 

Listen Im sure you will get as much information as you need ... and we look foward to hearing more from you and it gets closer to your move.

Best of luck and have a good weekend!

Sue


----------

